# Moving to HK in two weeks



## kenixfan (Dec 11, 2011)

I am moving to HK in two weeks to look for a job.

I have been there 5 times since 2009 for a total of 77 days so I know the place somewhat. My degree is in English and I have a lot of experience in various fields.

So let's hear the thoughts of this forum's users.

I met with a major recruiter in June, and I went on two informal interviews then as well.

Everyone I met with then, and everyone I know in HK, says the same thing: "You have to be here to find a job."

I've been told that my CV is good.

They also said that JobsDB is only the tip of the iceberg.

I am probably not qualified to do much at a large Western financial house beyond edit documents but I am fairly confident I'll be able to find something somewhere before the 90 days on my tourist visa are up.

I'm staying in my regular hotel for the first two weeks but will be finding a serviced apartment ASAP.

I'd rather not discuss how much money I have saved up but it's the equivalent of what I clear here for many months.

Okay, let's hear it: great idea, good idea, crazy idea, or what?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

iS YOU AIM TO BE IN hONG kONG IS A JOB OR FOR OTHER REASONS? fROM WHAT i HAVE BEEN READING MOST HAVE SAID GET A JOB THEN MOVE TO hONG kONG. i TOO AM FROM usa.


----------



## kenixfan (Dec 11, 2011)

*The answer is...*



JWilliamson said:


> iS YOU AIM TO BE IN hONG kONG IS A JOB OR FOR OTHER REASONS? fROM WHAT i HAVE BEEN READING MOST HAVE SAID GET A JOB THEN MOVE TO hONG kONG. i TOO AM FROM usa.


I want to live in Hong Kong and I need a job in HK to get a visa to stay in HK.

I have been told by everyone I know there -- friends, recruiters, others -- that you have to be in HK to find a job.

Only the biggest companies will hire from overseas.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

"I want to live in Hong Kong" because it pays better, there are more job openings, the weather is great, food is good, what? There are jobs and that is the goal for most folks but should you come first and find well maybe in your case why not.


----------

